

No retainer? Seriously? (A web agency perspective) - chunkyslink
http://13.7billionyearslater.net/2010/07/17/no-retainer-seriously/

======
mark_l_watson
That was a good post. I have some customers who pay me ahead of time most of
what they think a job will cost, and others who pay slightly more than my
published rates, etc.

In principle, I try to treat all customers the same: first come first serve
with a few obvious overrides for extreme need or emergencies.

That said, I know that I give some preferential treatment to customers who do
a little extra for me.

